# Had to share!!!



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Isn't this just the sweetest photo? This is my brother's LaMancha doeling Atalanta, or "Atta".  She is my Pixie's best buddy! They act like sisters, arguing sometimes, but overall they are very good friends. Anyways, she is a real sweetheart!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She's cute!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

But her ears froze off! lol - I know- gopher ears.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL I know! They are missing .

 actually they are elf ears... ... just so you know!! lol that is a confusing one


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww...what a cutie...better keep a close eye on that one...I might just have to sneak on over to your place one night and 'borrow' her from you!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL  :ROFL:. Thanks! She certainly is sweet.

My brother is so attached to her. She is the most spoiled brat in the world I think (besides Pixie Dust) lol .


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a cute picture!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She sure does look like a sweet goat.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

She's so pretty! I love her little pink nose


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's cute!! I love munchies


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone .


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Cute!!


----------

